# Yeti Koolaide drinkers - watch this



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Not sure how to embed video so link to vid below.






Interesting video...


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

The IRC was impressive, but I don't like the latches.

Coleman Extreme was the biggest surprise for me and outperformed the igloo.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

yeti may be better built but it did not hold the ice longer than the very less expensive Coleman cooler. That's what I usually hear the Yeti Owners claim.


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

do your eyes not see the results Yeti is not even top 2. you can buy 3 colemans for the price of 1 yeti & have 3 better coolers.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so glad I choose the Coleman. I agree with the "Best bang for the Bucks" comment.

Good Post swifty....green to ya.


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> The IRC was impressive, but I don't like the latches.
> 
> Coleman Extreme was the biggest surprise for me and outperformed the igloo.


X2

My cousin has a couple of Yetis that have been given to him. He has always said what this video shows.:texasflag


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I have not seen a Igloo built like that one with ss hinges.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

My biggest problem with yetis is you have to be careful with stuff freezing in them! And don't forget about when They start making ice! Dam coolers


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Interesting, but any cooler experiment that uses soft drinks as the test subject is flawed. :cheers:


----------



## tenthumb (Jun 25, 2011)

never hear much about SSI coolers anymore. comments??


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

meh. to each their own.
everyone will eventually find their hot button to purchase a real cooler.
till then, keep breaking your cheap ones, reveling in how inexpensive they are to replace. repeatedly.

I'm an admitted yeti coolaid drinker. but I've broken more igloos and colemans than most people have owned and punished my yetis more than the owners of the company have.

I got tired of replacing broken parts and broken coolers. that cheap cooler might make you feel good when you leave academy, but when you rip the lid and handles off on day 1 of a trip, that good feeling goes away. (been there, done that) I've also gone side by side on the boat, on the beach, in the bed of the truck, etc with everyone else's coolers. if my yetis couldnt keep up with me, I'd get rid of them.

as always, everyone else has the answers, dont listen to me.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the video.............but there is no way I could wait 4 days in between:biggrin: opening the cooler to get a beer

Coleman it is:cheers:


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

I think you have to be careful when you see a "comparison test" between brands and the people doing the comparison are the manufacturers of one of the products they are testing. I can't imagine any cooler being much better than the Yeti cooler. I've used it for a week at at time, put in ice at the start of the trip, and at the end of the week, still had lots of ice left. Notice I said lots of ice, not just some ice. I might be able to believe some cooler could be better, but the results they're claiming aren't believable to me.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Any body want to buy all my Yeti coolers....*


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I will give a $1.380 for each... Deal?:rotfl:



coup de grace said:


> *Any body want to buy all my Yeti coolers....*


----------



## Casted-Out (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not a Yeti "koolaide" drinker.......It doesn't keep the Koolaide cold long enough. Sorry, its been a slow day.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

They forgot the stand on the lid everyday test, That is why I have the Yeti's.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I bought a cheap igloo on the fly a few days ago and sat on it. Big mistake. LOL

IGLOO = junk

That IRP weighs over 30lbs. JESUS!!!


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

BATWING said:


> I bought a cheap igloo on the fly a few days ago and sat on it. Big mistake. LOL
> 
> IGLOO = junk
> 
> That IRP weighs over 30lbs. JESUS!!!


 How cheap was it?


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

Costa, Simms, Yeti; all fairly common targets here it seems. 

In defense of Yeti, I do believe that while they may not "KEEP ICE LONGER", they are built "WILDLY STRONGER".


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

They used pepsi therefore this experiment is flawed!:texasflag


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep Yeti it is!! Just for grins I am buying an Engel just to prove a point . LMFAO


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

fowlwaters said:


> I have not seen a Igloo built like that one with ss hinges.


They are sold at West Marine and Academy. I have one on my boat and its no better at keeping ice than any other Igloo but the hinges and stainless cable for the lid are much better.

They didn't say if they tested them in the sun. I bet the results would have been a little different. Yeti (used to be Icey Tek) and Engel are buy once and not have to buy a replacement coolers. I like.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

For strength and durability I guess the Yeti and Engel, for someone who is too extreme and placed themselves 10 days away from a convenient store, the Igloo should be used. I personally have about 11 ices-chests and The most I ever needed out of them was 4 days, right after IKE. BTW, I have never broke a cooler so I don't think I need a Yeti.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Igloos hinges and latches are total ****. Several years ago you could buy replacement parts cheap (around $1 each). Now they are 6-8 dollars for a single POS plastic latch, and I think they suck worse than they ever have. I've never bought a yeti or engle but I know for
Certain I've bought my last igloo. Total ****.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I don't want to worry about a cooler that has a good chance of being stolen, and I never need to keep ice for a week unless there's a storm.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

You need a bear proof cooler for bayfishing.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*One of the best coolers*

I have ever owned was a Rubbermaid, but it disappeared when my son got old enough to drive. I saw some Rubbermaid coolers at Home Depot yesterday, and they looked worth learning more about. I like the no frills look of the Engel, and glad to see they appear to perform well. With all of the competition in coolers, hopefully an independent tester will evolve.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yetis have extremely precise engineering tolerances designed to keep beer cold, about the same as a $39.95 Igloo, and extract money from stupid people....kind of like lotto tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

Regardless of which cooler you like or love to hate, congratulations to Yeti and Igloo....both Texas companies.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got a 3-year old Yeti that was thrown in as an accessory on my boat, and I have to say I haven't been impressed enough to buy another. One of the hinges came completely out of the lid, and the other is loose. The bad thing with the latches is that they're molded into the lid. At least you can swap out parts easily on a cheap Igloo. The way the latch came off my Yeti is not able to be repaired. The new rubber latches alleviate this problem, and I can only assume they made the change because of problems like I'm having

It keeps ice pretty well, but it's not out-of-this-world good.

I'm with most of the folks on here. For a day on the bay I think the Igloo or Coleman will do fine. 

I do have a little Engel I bought at FTU's sample sale that's been pretty impressive, though.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

I take my Yeti(120qt) with me on jobs in the scorching Laredo heat and nothing else even compares. My co-workers have the Igloo "Marine" ice chests and they end up putting drinks into mine? Ive backed into it with a 5th wheel trailer and drive constantly down rough ranch roads. It cost me almost $500 but that sumbeach is worth every penny


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

T. Rep said:


> I take my Yeti(120qt) with me on jobs in the scorching Laredo heat and nothing else even compares. My co-workers have the Igloo "Marine" ice chests and they end up putting drinks into mine? Ive backed into it with a 5th wheel trailer and drive constantly down rough ranch roads. *It cost me almost $500 but that sumbeach is worth every penny*


:rotfl:


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

The beer out my Coleman Extremes is just as cold as the beer in my buddies Yeti. Speedy Stop ice is $.99 for 20 lb bag......


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

they're not worth it if you only need an ice chest for day trips... but if you need an icechest for 2-4 day trips, they may have their purpose... even after a couple days at the cabin, ice becomes a rarity. opening the cooler 9000 times to get drinks, and putting fish from 90 degree water melts a lot of ice.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Great Post! been wanting to see a comparison like this for a long time.

I have been considering buying a high end cooler for a long time now. Just cant seem to pull the trigger though. 
I bought new hinges and latches for my 120qt Igloo a few months ago and 1 latch has already broken. It keeps Ice good though. I have an Igloo marine 48qt that doesnt hold ice very well. I will be trying out the Coleman Extreme next time I purchase a cooler and I just found new parts I will be buying for my Igloo's. before think about getting an Engel or Yeti.

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+20018 Stainless Steel Latch

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+24005 Stainless Steel Hinge

wish I would have seen these before I bought that last set of hinges and latches.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I only paid $300 for my refrigerator/freezer and it MAKES ICE! And people are paying $500 for ice chests that don't even make ice? 

We all know that Igloo, though a Texas company, has really fallen by the wayside in quality. Their latches and hinges are a real joke. 

My dad has a Gott we've had since the mid 80's that is the best ice chest we've ever owned. It has been severely abused and it's still goin' strong.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been told that quality coolers hold heat just as well as they retain cold - that being said, if your cooler has been sitting out in the sun, riding in the back of your truck on your way to the coast, etc. then it will be full of heat. You should rinse it out if possible or find a way to bring the inside temp down before adding your final ice and drinks. The ice you head out with will last longer this way.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I Beleive igloo was bought by a Chinese company in the last 2 years.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

crw91383 said:


> I Beleive igloo was bought by a Chinese company in the last 2 years.


I do not own a Yeti or Engel, but have been considering one for a while.

I design, manufacture and sell pre-insulated pipe supports with the same high density PUF (same mechanical properties, but different formula) that is used in these coolers.

The strength to these coolers must be in the polyethylene exterior. It can't be in the PUF insulation because the higher the density of this PUF (more strength), the higher the K Factor is, more thermal conductivity.

It seems as though if the Yeti design keeps things cooler longer, they have to be using a low density PUF. Somewhere around 6pcf I would guess and making it thicker than the competition's. That coupled with higher integrity polyethylene shell would support their claims.

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have one of the old yeti and I got it cause I wanted a 300+ quart cooler to mount in my boat and use as seating. When you are putting big fish in a 48 quart cooler it runs out of space fast. The Yeti has worked fine.


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeti owners are like liberals, the more evidience against them, the more in denial they become.

In all seriousness if you like the yetis buy a yeti if you think they are overrated buy something else. No need to get in a ******* match. I think the video is a good tool for someone looking to invest in a cooler. I wouldn't bet my life on the results in the video but it is helpful to some.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

According to the video the IRP kept the ice the longest. Coleman adn Yeti were about tied. The igloos I have came in dead last. Yeti is too close to ka(yak) for me. I'd have to go with the IRP since a cooler has one purpose to keep ice as long as possible. But candk324 don't even get me started on liberal politics.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah but with a Yeti a bear won't be able to get on your boat and steal your ice.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Let's boycott IGLOO!!*

:texasflag


coachlaw said:


> I only paid $300 for my refrigerator/freezer and it MAKES ICE! And people are paying $500 for ice chests that don't even make ice?
> 
> We all know that Igloo, though a Texas company, has really fallen by the wayside in quality. Their latches and hinges are a real joke.
> 
> My dad has a Gott we've had since the mid 80's that is the best ice chest we've ever owned. It has been severely abused and it's still goin' strong.


Let's boycott IGLOO!!:texasflag


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

$500 for an ice chest, you fools have more money than sense.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Engel makes a great cooler but when unlocked the latches stick out and hang up on anything going pass them.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*This is a funny thread*

What ever happened to good ole American ingenuity? Build you own bullet proof cooler for way less than $500. I got tired of all the hype after I saw some of the cajun home builts down in La and had one made - keeping ice and fish/food cold is a matter of seal, not completely opening a big lid each time you need in and enough insulation and proper drainage as ice melts -- I am well pleased with what I have for $200 bucks -- stainless shell and innerliner with 3" of foamed insulation in all dimensions - a 1/4 door sealing lid for reaching drinks or slamming in fish --(so you don't open the whole top) its all in the design and thought that goes into making one. Its not any heavier that the Yetis.

I think those cajun fabricators ought to run this country !!!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> $500 for an ice chest, you fools have more money than sense.


 You clearly don't own a boat...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have one of the old yeti and I got it cause I wanted a 300+ quart cooler to mount in my boat and use as seating. When you are putting big fish in a 48 quart cooler it runs out of space fast. The Yeti has worked fine.


I am sorry mine is a "Icey Tek" not a Yeti fromteh way I understand Yeti bought them out a few years ago


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

I just left Cabela's and checked out the new Coleman Extreme Marine. That is a nice cooler as well. It is a little more pricey than the regular coleman extreme but it is a solid ice chest!! S.S. hinges and lid cable. Nice rubber gripped handles also.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BRH said:


> You clearly don't own a boat...


I do. And a truck. And an ATV. They all carry icechests that perform well and none of them are Yetis nor did they cost more then $80-$100.

There are chevy people and ford people - This thread is no different.


----------



## Burt (Jan 16, 2011)

I like my Yeti. THe colman & Igo don't hold up to top loaqding as well.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Absolutley love my Yetis. Been through who knows how many cheap coolers. I suspect the Yetis could out live me. Hold ice great and tuff as nails.

B


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> $500 for an ice chest, you fools have more money than sense.


Would you rather have "our money" or "your sense"???????

I for one will choose the money. :brew::brew::brew:

Brandon


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Would you rather have "our money" or "your sense"???????
> 
> I for one will choose the money. :brew::brew::brew:
> 
> Brandon


That's cuz U aint got no sense boy!!!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I do. And a truck. And an ATV. They all carry icechests that perform well and none of them are Yetis nor did they cost more then $80-$100.
> 
> There are chevy people and ford people - This thread is no different.


... and $50K for a boat... and $350 for a rod... and $400 for a reel... and $1,000 for a GPS... and $1,200 for an anchor... eeerr powerpole...

I guess most people on here don't have any sense! HA!


----------



## xtflyway (Aug 23, 2009)

Would have been good to see if test was outside with coolers exposed to sunlight or inside. Water temp would have been interesting too.


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

these threads always irritate the life outta me.
why? because everyone has at least something they splurge on. if not, then I'd bet large money that you're "just getting by" in some area.
some people splurge on everything. that's fine.
some people go bottom dollar on as many things as they can. that's fine too.
but just because someone does it differently and either likes it, has good results, or whatever, doesnt make it wrong.

you dont think a yeti is worth it? great! guess you wont be buying one. but its awful arrogant to say that people have more money than sense, or any of the other cute little sayings in the prior 6 pages of this thread, because your opinion is different than a yeti owner.

the ONLY people that should have a dog in the "is yeti worth it" fight, are people that own a yeti, or are seriously considering buying one. if that doesnt apply to you, guess what....your opinion doesnt mean much. PARTICULARLY you interweb commandos that have never used a yeti.

to you yeti owners and prospects, few things to remember:
1: a hot yeti is an ice melting machine. why? same reason that a cold yeti is an ice _saving_ machine. insulation. makes sense, right?
2: latches on the (old) sherpas are replaceable. I've seen the replacements, they're better than original equipment and easy to install. I'd venture that the owners thought that latch system was not as good of a product as could be put on the cooler, hence why the tundras have t-latches

if you want a light weight, inexpensive cooler you plan to refill with ice every day and treat like its made of glass, maybe yeti or engel or whatever isnt the cooler for you. that's ok.
but if you're away from the ice machine for a few days and dont want to baby something like a freakin ice chest, then maybe you're a hi-end cooler prospect.

remember, to each their own. that's the beauty of America.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

in the last few years i've acquired - two big igloos with the hinges popped/ripped off. one of those lids is cracked from standing on it. I've got two igloo marines with broken handles, one with a cracked inside. i've got another igloo that is cracked on the inside and outside. I've got a coleman extreme that has a cracked inside. I keep buying new ice chest, but i'm tired of it and now i just use the ones out of the boat for everything. I was thinking about about what to do though when they too, break beyond repair. I'm sure as heck not going to buy 3 new yeti's but i sure wouldn't mind not having to replace the SOB's. Maybe i'll start off with one, and when the repaired ice chest finally crack and break beyond repair, i'll pick up another. It's hard when you need three 120qts to go surf fishing, or other ice chest to throw crawfish in, or ice chest to take to the deer lease. my garage is like a damm ice chest grave yard.

maybe i need to catch more fish so i can be on the yeti pro staff.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

2lazy2fish....most reasonable thing I've read in this string of posts yet.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

cooler threads are fun :dance:


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Supposedly Yetis do not have foam on the bottom, so they warm faster especially on a hot deck.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Apples to Oranges!!*

Here's my weigh-in on this - and I have just about all the brands except the IRP.

First, pick the right tool for the job. If you are going to be out on the boat all day - or a typical day-and-half weekend. ANY of the coolers will perform just about the same and get the job done. I don't see my Yeti outperforming even the cheapest Igloo.

However, if you are going to be 5-7 days on a hot S. Texas lease with no ice - then you need a different tool. Most like TWO tools/coolers. Anyone who preps for a trip like that - or longer - knows you have one cooler that is the "working" cooler, and the other that just holds ice.

No doubt about it - after 4 or 5 days, the Yeti/Engel have more ICE in them.

Moreover, know how to use your cooler! First, if you need to keep ice for several days - better get some dry ice first. You need to "prep" the Yeti to get it cold too. I know that with my same cooler, 1lb of dry ice thrown in the bottom of the cooler before 4 bags of wet ice makes a WORLD of difference. On a recent trip to Barksdale - I put some dry ice in my Yeti (which you CAN'T do in an igloo without it cracking) and then filled it with wet ice. After 5 days, no water in my yeti. None, zip, nada. Any wet ice that melted immediately re-froze on the dry ice. I kid you not -after 5 days I emptied my yeti and it was virtual dry - and no melted ice. So cold that my skin stuck to the cubes.

Conversely, an igloo that got the same treatment - inside cooler was cracked from the dry ice - about half the ice was melted. And most of the dry ice was gone.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

*Bang for th Buck*

I have a 102 qt coleman I have had for 20 years and have thown away more than 20 POS igloos in that time. Guess I should have bought two more Colemans and been done with it.


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

Mritter said:


> 2lazy2fish....most reasonable thing I've read in this string of posts yet.


reasonable is the key word.

yeti's arent for everyone. neither are maui jims sunglasses, nightforce scopes or saline implants 

I think its pretty clear I'm a yeti fan. I have no problem with that. but I got on board long before it was cool, because the product worked FOR ME. and worked as I wanted it to. are they pricey? sure. tell me something that is a top tier item that is bottom dollar priced.

I got on board with yeti when there were emails circulating to name the new cooler company owned by friends in little Driftwood, TX. shortly thereafter I got my first one. and didnt baby it. treated it rough with little a scratch and did what it was meant to do. keep things cold and not break. now I have.... more than one 
that was my biggest complaint about cheaper coolers. breaking them. wait, you have tie down spots on handles freaking _screwed_ to the side of your cooler? ripped off. your hinges/latches are _screwed_ into the lid? ripped off. your little lid tether thing is _screwed_ to the box? ripped off. when you get to the point where you carry spare cooler parts and a roll of duct tape, you know you're using the wrong tool for the job (as mentioned).

people my say I'm too hard on my equipment. well, some of it, maybe so. but this is a piece of equipment designed and expressly built for the purposes of being in harsh environments. I mean, does yellowfin advise not to take on greater than 3to5's? kimber tell you to give plenty of cooling between shots? no.

the last time I tried to unwedge an igloo out of the back of my truck by pulling the handle, it broke off in my hand. conversely, the last time I tried to pull a yeti from a hold in a wakeboard boat, I had to enlist another 200lb-ish buddy and we accidentally ripped the hatch and its hardware off the boat in the process of freeing my yeti, but the handle on the yeti was fine.

things that break, make me mad. murphy has gotten ahold of me with broken coolers a number of times.
not any more.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Are saline implants bear proof?


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

crw91383 said:


> I Beleive igloo was bought by a Chinese company in the last 2 years.


Not true. They are not locally owned anymore (haven't been for quite some time) but they are currently owned by a US national PE firm and will continue to be sold and bought by other PE firms all looking to suck as much money out of the company as they can get.

This is why everyone has noticed the quality go down over the years. The PE shareholders want to maximize revenues and lower costs at all cost so they can sell to the next firm down line.

They still have some good quality texans (and other "immigrants" - cough, cough) working for them but the shareholders call all the shots.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*kool aid???*

Some one thinks that it is cult like to have a high end cooler if you can afford it. Wow....... I guess custom rods are junk too... And forget about a set of michelin tires


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

Tailshot said:


> Are saline implants bear proof?


based on the mauling given many sets over the years with no adverse reactions, I'm going to vote "yes"


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*That goes with any cooler.*

We will cook a batch of chickens on our pit in the morning, and put them in an Igloo cooler (of all things) for several hours until they are served to guests. The result is the most tender and juicy BBQ chicken you have ever eaten!
:cheers:


dparkerh said:


> I've been told that quality coolers hold heat just as well as they retain cold - that being said, if your cooler has been sitting out in the sun, riding in the back of your truck on your way to the coast, etc. then it will be full of heat. You should rinse it out if possible or find a way to bring the inside temp down before adding your final ice and drinks. The ice you head out with will last longer this way.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Seems like I recall reading*

where you can put cardboard on the bottom of the Igloo and keep dry ice from cracking it? BTW JohnHumbert, what is the status of the lawsuit on the boat/barge accident that killed your 2cooler friend?


JohnHumbert said:


> Here's my weigh-in on this - and I have just about all the brands except the IRP.
> 
> First, pick the right tool for the job. If you are going to be out on the boat all day - or a typical day-and-half weekend. ANY of the coolers will perform just about the same and get the job done. I don't see my Yeti outperforming even the cheapest Igloo.
> 
> ...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread isn't dead yet? All the Yeti guys are still upset and trying to defend their choice. I don't really care what cooler you guys buy, and I never said Yetis were junk. I know I have a pair of $300 Oakley's that I just had to have and I'm sure that a good pair of Costas would have been cheaper. But hey, they make me look cool.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

If your hauling alot of meat those Cajun coolers are wicked 

We had a top drive with a 75qt yeti on it. After a load of chilled drinks (kept in the walk in cooler) and using it all morning the ice would be gone before noon. Had to fill it twice a day with ice either opening repeatedly or sparingly, didn't matter. I think that the cooling the inside of the chest, shade etc makes a difference....

But don't tell me yetis hold ice unless the ice fairies visit you every night when no one's looking


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Has any one ever used this??

http://www.rubbermaid.com/category/...g.aspx?CatName=Coolers&SubCatId=MarineCoolers


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Engel coolers are by far the best in my mind!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I just need a bigger cooler......


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL @ Bocephus, Its amazing how a man can go fishing and still remember the post on 2cool about Yeti coolers? Must have struck a nerve LMAO . J/k of course Nice fishies.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> I just need a bigger cooler......


That's a lunch-box cooler and those are undersized trout... come on tell the truth


----------

